# Making silhouette goose decoys



## Star1pup

I thought I might try making some silhouette goose decoys out of plywood, but can't find full size patterns. I know I can download some, but my printer won't go that big. Is there somewhere I can buy a full size pattern?


----------



## kparrott154

I have a bunch of silo's that are snow geese you could repaint. I can let them go fairly cheap.


----------



## RJohnson442

Take the pic up to kinko's or any printer shop and they can make it as large as you want for a few bucks. They have drafting printers up to 3 foot wide.


----------



## mike hunt

I would find someone that would let me trace their real geese silos on to some cardboard for templates, that way you could get a couple different positions.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Get ahold of Big Al's decoys. THey will send you a free sample of a silo, then trace it. Or just buy some bigs Al's, they are cheap and effective.

Honestly that would be the way to go, buy a Dozen from Big Al and trace out another couple dozen that way you get a bunch of different stances.


----------



## Star1pup

OrangeMilk said:


> Get ahold of Big Al's decoys. THey will send you a free sample of a silo, then trace it. Or just buy some bigs Al's, they are cheap and effective.
> 
> Honestly that would be the way to go, buy a Dozen from Big Al and trace out another couple dozen that way you get a bunch of different stances.


Sounds like the right plan. I should have bought at least one at the sports show and used it as a pattern. How do I find Big Al? Google?


----------



## freyedknot

make them out of coroplast. plastic cardboard. light and durable.


----------



## mike hunt

If you can't find a silo to trace, let me know. I'll trace some and send them to you. I have a dozen home made silos that came with some used decoys I bought that I don't use, you could have them for $20


----------



## Star1pup

mike hunt said:


> If you can't find a silo to trace, let me know. I'll trace some and send them to you. I have a dozen home made silos that came with some used decoys I bought that I don't use, you could have them for $20


I think I sent you a PM, but not sure if it went through.


----------



## mike hunt

Sorry, I need


----------



## mike hunt

a few more posts before I can read PMs


----------



## mike hunt

PM returned


----------



## mike hunt

PM sent!!!!!


----------



## Snook

I use to make them out of a real thin plywood. Four basic colors were white,black,dark brown and light brown. Don't need a bunch of detail. Get the black head and white patch right. I use to hunt them by Mosquito refuge. They would fly off the ponds across the road to my spread. They were already in shooting range when they would fly by me. The magnet to get them to come was a couple of small black balloons sprayed with a touch brown paint tied off with fishing line. That movement was like a magnet. This was great for pass shooting but I could never get a flock to commit and land. Most of the time it was too late for them though


----------



## OrangeMilk

Google Big Al's.

They are here in Ohio so if you are not far you can drive over and pick them up to avoid shipping.

http://www.bigalsdecoys.com/greaters/

$86 a dozen for Greaters, $76 a doz for Lessers.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

The only disclaimer I have about Big Al's when I use to run them was they give off a terrible shine in sunlight. we had to spray a light coat of flat spray paint in order to help remove some shine


----------



## cranberrycrusher

I'm bumping this back to the top. When you use silhouettes is that all you need or do you still need some real decoys. I was going to try to make some and just found this thread. I am new to this game and dont want to spend a small fortune to get started.


----------



## mike hunt

I still have a dozen home made silo's for $20.00


----------



## Minnowhead

It'll work this time of year. Might get tougher as the season goes on. Definitely worth adding full bodies or shells in with the silos. Especially late season.


----------



## M R DUCKS

mike h.
location ?


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Mike can you send pics?


----------



## mike hunt

PM your cell and i'll text some


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Pm sent


----------

